# ISO: Potato Ideas...



## mugsy27 (Jul 18, 2005)

for dinner tonight, im going to be cooking a bbq style briskette (saw it on foodtv;s how to boil water).  i have about 8 sm/med. size yukon gold potatos that i would like to do something with (other than mashed) as a side dish.  anyone have any TNT suggestions?!?

T.I.A.!


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 18, 2005)

How about Potatoes Boulangere?

Simply slice potatoes into thinnish rounds.  Layer in an oven proof dish with alternate rings of potatoes and onions.  Add a little stock and dot the top with small pieces of butter.  Put into a moderate oven for about 1-1.5 hours.

Or the posh version aka Pomme Dauphinois
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]3-4 lb potatoes (peeled weight)[/font]
Sliced onion (optional)
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10fl oz  double cream[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]15fl oz (450ml) milk[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]two large cloves of garlic crushed[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]salt and freshly ground pepper.[/font] 

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Slice the potatoes thinly and rinse in cold water to remove excess starch. Strain and place them in a saucepan with all the other ingredients. Cook gently, covered, for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally to prevent sticking.[/font] 
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Then transfer to a large, flat, ovenproof dish and cook, uncovered, for about one hour in an oven preheated to Gas mark 3, 160C, 140Fan, 325F.[/font]


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 18, 2005)

Moving to vegetables/side dishes.


----------



## nytxn (Jul 18, 2005)

Roast 'em.

Cut 'em up into 3/4 inch to 1 inch sized chunks, throw them into a nice 13x9 baking pan, and drizzle olive oil, rosemary-oregano-finely minced garlic-and a little salt and pepper over them. 

Roast them in the oven at about 400 degrees for about an hour, adding _a little drizzle_ of olive oil about every 20 minutes.

Once they're done, scoop them out into a nice looking presentation platter, and pour the leftover oil mixture over them.


----------



## Constance (Jul 18, 2005)

This recipe was given to me by a friend, and is very good

Bern's Potatoes Boulangier


To serve 4: Preheat oven to 375'F.
Peel five russet potatoes [medium size] and place in bowl of cold water
to keep from discoloring. Peel a large onion and a shallot, and three
cloves of garlic. Dice up small in food processor and remove to a bowl.
Change blade to a slicing blade in food processor and slice all
potatoes. Heat a cup of chicken stock in the micro and add some pepper,
dill weed, oregano, mustard. paprika, and nutmeg. Take a cup of grated
swiss or mixed four cheese. Grease baking dish [7x 11], put down a
sprinkled layer of onion soup mix. Lay potatoes in overlapping, one layer
deep, sprinkle with some of grated cheese, repeat until all potatoes and
cheese and onion soup mix are layered in baking dish. Pour over the cup of
stock, cover with a sheet of foil, and put into oven for 20 minutes.
Take off foil after 20 minutes, and cook another 20 minutes until brown
and slightly puffy. Cut in squares an serve hot as a side with meat or
fish.Leftovers make spectacular hash browns. There may not be leftovers.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 18, 2005)

nytxn said:
			
		

> Roast 'em.
> 
> Cut 'em up into 3/4 inch to 1 inch sized chunks, throw them into a nice 13x9 baking pan, and drizzle olive oil, rosemary-oregano-finely minced garlic-and a little salt and pepper over them.
> 
> ...



I do mine like this too.. only I add some lemon juice to the mixture.  YUmmmmy!


----------



## MochaBean04 (Jul 18, 2005)

i am the potato queen! lol i love potatoes and i have so many potatoe recipes.  they are my comfort food so i keep quite a few recipes on hand. . . hehe

Mexican Potato
(for 1 serving)
1 large potato
2 tbsp montery jack cheese
2 tbsp chopped tomato
1 tbsp salsa
boil potato.  cut lengthwise. fluff pulp.  fill with cheese tomato and salsa.

Smashed Potatoes
(i dont have exact amounts for this one.  I just put everything in there one day and just do it the same everytime)
scallions-cut small
bacon bits
parsley
salt and pepper
butter
potatoes
boil potatoes till soft.  drain.  smash with smasher.  add butter.  add rest of ingredients.

Roasted Potato Salad
11 tbsp olive oil-divided
6 cloves garlic chopped
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
handfull chopped rosemary and thyme
3 lbs potatoes cut in large dice
3 tbsp white vinager
3 tbsp dijon mustard
1/4 cup shallots-save for dressing.
1 cup chopped basil

preheat oven to 375.  mix 6 tbsp oil, garlic, salt pepper and herbs.  add potatoes.  mix and spread on baking sheet.  bake for 55 minutes. stir occ. when golden brown, remove and place excess scrapings in bowland add more oil to make 6 tbsp if needed.  whisk vinegar and mustard.  gradually add oil and shallots. pour over potatoes.  season with salt and pepper if needed.  

How about Double Stuffed potatoes or Au gratin or my all time favorite. . .scalloped?

hope these ideas help you


----------



## MochaBean04 (Jul 18, 2005)

more ideas

for the next five recipies use these directions and substitute the flavorings for what it calls for. . .

BASIC INSTRUCTIONS-heat oven to 450. toss 2 lbs potatos, 1 tbsp olive oil and flavorings in a 13x9 bakin pan. Roast 35 minutes stiring once. add garnish

Cajun
1 1/4 tsp salt
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
3/4 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp minced garlic
1/4 tsp ground red pepper
1/4 tsp thyme
Garnish-1 tbsp chopped mint, parsley or cilantro

Curried
1 1/4 tsp salt
1/4 cup chopped onion
2 tsp curry powder
1/2 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp sugar
Garnish- 1 tbsp chopped mint, parsley or cilantro

Greek
3/4 tsp salt
3/4 tsp oregano
3/4 tsp minced garlic
1/4 tsp crushed red pepper
Garnish- 1 tbsp fresh mint and 1/4 cup crumbled feta

Italian
1 1/4 tsp salt
2 tsp dried tomato flakes
1/2 tsp oregano
1/2 stp grated lemon peel
1/4 tsp pepper
Garnish- 1 tbsp basil 1 tbsp parmesan cheese

Mexican
1 1/4 tsp salt
2 tbsp green onion
3/4 tsp cumin
3/4 tsp chili powder
1/8 ground red pepper
Garnish- 1 tbsp cilantro and sour cream


----------



## nytxn (Jul 18, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I do mine like this too.. only I add some lemon juice to the mixture. YUmmmmy!


 
Good idea... I might steal it sometime.


----------



## mugsy27 (Jul 18, 2005)

ok...i went with nytxn's roasted taters and added pdswife's lemon juice to it...and its unbelievable good!!!!!

only problem i have now is:  i had to do the taters first cause i can only put one thing in the oven at a time, so now that the taters are done, i still have about 2-3 hours b4 the briskett is done.

anyone have suggestions for storing (i assume fridge) and re-heating these taters?!?


----------



## pdswife (Jul 18, 2005)

nytxn said:
			
		

> Good idea... I might steal it sometime.




Feel free!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 18, 2005)

I don't think the potatoes will go bad if they are left out but in the fridge is good - just blast them on a high heat to crisp them up again.

I make my potato salad out of Yukon gold - cook them in low sodium chicken broth then do just basic stuff - celery seed, dill weed, diced red pepper, spring onion, mustard, mayo, s & p


----------

